# update on my 05 brute with no 4 wheel drive



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

so afte r doin all the tests that tell me the controller is bad i put a new controller on the quad now it no longer blinks that the kebc is no good its blinkin fast saying the 4wd acutater is bad i took them both apart and cleaned and greased them the kebc fails one of the ohm tests but the 4wd one doesent and the motor spins when u apply 12 volts to red wire and ground to the black....the output to the switch from the controller is suppused to be 5 volts on the green wire but im only getting 1.4 volts when i command 4wd .....*** is goin on...someone tell me somthing ...thanx


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you do the reset , if you turned the key on at anytime you had the kebc acutater unhooked you will need to do a reset


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

i had the box unplugged a few times but not the kebc ....i just tested the 4wd solenoid again it passes every test ...im fixing this thing for a friend its drivin me nuts ......what role does the cdi play in the controller? the speed sensor wire and the green wire that is the 4wd engagment wire run thru the cdi box

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

heres a video of my dash


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

oh ok thought it was the light flashing not switching from 2wd to 4wd have you checked the contacts in the switch to make sure its getting good contact , I know mine got mud behind it once and did that to me , cleaned it and it quit . But I know what you mean it can drive you nuts , I did away with both the kebc and the 4wd acutater , Did the kebc delete mod found on the fourm and also the manual 4wd mod


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

If you are only getting 1.4v and should have 5v you have a bad connection. Check the fuse box for rotten wires, it's very common. Could be rotten wiring anywhere in that circuit though.


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

the switch is workin fine in 2wd it has continuity and when u switch to 4wd it opens the circuit .....i see the green wire from the switch also goes to the cdi box and the 4wd control ler ....i read that the cdi box is what issues the 5 volt refernce ...i also checked continuity from the switch conncetr to the cdi and to the controller ...this quad went salt water swimming in hurricane sandy so i cleaned every single connection on quad the fuse box is fine no rot at all .....maybe the cdi box is no good 
?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check the out put wire from the cdi cant remember witch wire but I had a cdi go bad and all that was wrong was the voltage from the cdi for the 4x4 switch was only 1.2 volts so bought a new one and worked great.


----------



## eustismudder (Feb 17, 2010)

Had the same thing happen on a buddies bike. Cdi was bad


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

thanx guys mine is 1.2 at the cdi...i just ordered a cdi box


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

onenastynotch said:


> thanx guys mine is 1.2 at the cdi...i just ordered a cdi box


Glad we could help bud at the time that happen to mine I never herd of that so I had the wiring harness cut open and was looking for a short but traced it back to the cdi so u talk about a lot of work for five minutes to fix lol.


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

bought a used cdi from a reputable place and it has less voltage output then my original box ...so pissed off waitin on a friend to come over with a 6 volt battery im gonna hit the wire with 6 volts and see if it turns the 4wd on so fed up


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

did some more testing and everything on cdi that should have power does and all the wires have continuitty i tested the grey wire from ignition switch and it only has 5.95 volts and that goes into the cdi in same plug as the speed sensor and the 4wd trigger wire ....anyone know what the proper voltage is for that wire ?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a actuator control box the small one and the cdi box the bigger one.Cdi was bad on mine maybe your actuator box is bad.If you know someone with a brute just try theres(both boxes).


----------



## thumbrider (Jan 3, 2013)

I just checked my 05 brute and the gray wire has 6 volts. I am having similar problems as you. 4x4 not working and flashing in 2 second intervals. There is also no power to the kebc.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Why don't u guys post the area you live in,and maybe someone could help out ? Just throwing this out there for ya.....


----------



## thumbrider (Jan 3, 2013)

I am in the Port Huron, MI area. If someone had a brute force in the area i could swap a couple parts with just to diagnose with that would be awesome! I would even throw some $$$ their way...


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I am in the process of changing my wiring harness because nothing else has worked...


----------



## onenastynotch (Dec 21, 2012)

im in ny and i already replaced my controller box....


----------

